# Water | First time grower question



## Fizzy_rascal (Aug 28, 2020)

_Hi everyone, 

I've started gathering the kit for my first grow. Thanks to the advice from this forum on a previous post, and some further research, I've deicded to get a Spider Farmer 2000 LED in a 2 x 4 tent. I'm hoping to grow two plants (femisized Nothern Lights) using the SCROG method and LST. 

I'm using Coco + Perlite for the medium, and Dutch Pro nutrients. 

My questions are around water. _

I was wondering if it would be ok to use tap water on my plants as long as I check the PH? Would it be preferable to buy distilled water? Other than the expensive distilling machines I've found, is there another way to safetly remove impurities from tap water?

I am based in the UK and there's hard water here.

Any advice would be very much appreciated. I would also welcome feedback/advice/criticism on my setup mentioned above.

Stay safe!

Fizzy x


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

When I first started growing I used tap water, which is hard, and just let it sit for 24hrs to let the chlorine dissapate.  Now I use a r/o filter.  Frankly I don't notice any difference.  And of course adjust the ph.


----------



## Fizzy_rascal (Aug 28, 2020)

That's a relief. Thanks for taking the time to reply @putembk . Much appreciated


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

Good luck and good growing.  Stick around and keep us up to date on what you are doing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Yep,,im pulling up a chair.


----------



## burnie (Aug 28, 2020)

I`ll get the popcorn !
peace


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

I will bring the water.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Bring beer ya cheep bastage.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh, gotta bring both the pot and the beer...you cheep basturd


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes you can most def use tap water,just pH it every time.i use it,I also let it set two days in sunlight .the sun helps clean it some and the chlorine gets gone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

I always use an extra air pump and stone in the bucket of new water overnight 24hrs not sure if it burns off more chlorine or not but been doing it for yrs .
Check the PH of water after it has Gased Off the PH will have changed


----------



## toxdetective (Aug 31, 2020)

If your really concerned about water check out your local pharmacy or grocery, Distilled water is very cheap by the gallon. ($1.59 for gallon container)


----------



## ronmc (Aug 31, 2020)

toxdetective said:


> If your really concerned about water check out your local pharmacy or grocery, Distilled water is very cheap by the gallon. ($1.59 for gallon container)


.80 cents at walmart


----------

